# Take a Poll of Early Pregnancy Signs



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

A lot of women come to the site who want to find out if they are pregnant. I thought it would be helpful to do a poll of early pregnancy signs. Please take the poll and let's see what the top early pregnancy signs are in our community. How do you know if you are pregnant?


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

About 1 week post ovulation I had breast tenderness and my husband insisted my breasts were larger (I couldn't tell). I also had random, unexplained nausea (eg I turned off the radio in the car because a song made me want to throw up). I got a positive pregnancy test 10 days post ovulation, and spent the next 3 days sleeping about 16 hours a day. So those are my top 3, and all 3 showed up before my first missed period.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

My earliest signs (first week after my missed period) were mild cramping (different from menstrual cramps), bloating, and breast tenderness. The next week, extreme fatigue kicked in. I was sleeping around 14 hours a day.

Morning sickness didn't kick in until week 7 or so. Food aversions were strong starting around week 6.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

The biggest one for me isn't even on here - cramps. I had tons of cramps for the first few days of implantation. It was the ONLY sign I was pregnant, but it was a big one and I knew without a doubt I was pregnant because of them without ever taking a test.


----------



## Silverbirch (Jan 15, 2010)

I found out last week that I am expecting my 5th child. One of the things, not on the poll, which alerts me to pregnancy is thrush 

I only ever get thrush in the early weeks of pregnancy. Plus hunger! not cravings per se, but real hunger, especially in the evenings.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I couldn't answer because the only sign i get for sure is late AF and a positive test. I've had 6 pregnancies and a million maybe's and my PMT signs are so variable and so similar it's really the ONLY way to tell - pee on a stick when AF is AWOL.


----------



## moonheart (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually get more than the three I chose, but listed the top three. I also have a general "knowing that I am pregnant even before signs show up. I can't explain it, but I just know I am pregnant very soon after conception. My symptoms show up about a week to four days before i miss my period.


----------



## amymccabe (Oct 31, 2010)

I had morning sickness a week before my period was due. I also ended up with hyperemesis gravidarum during the entire pregnancy, so that might not be normal.


----------



## amymccabe (Oct 31, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonheart*
> 
> I actually get more than the three I chose, but listed the top three. I also have a general "knowing that I am pregnant even before signs show up. I can't explain it, but I just know I am pregnant very soon after conception. My symptoms show up about a week to four days before i miss my period.


This was exactly how it was in my first pregnancy. I just knew I was pregnant right away.


----------



## planteater (Jan 11, 2012)

The three signs I was pregnant aren't on the list. They were: heartburn (almost daily, which is unusual for me), breast changes (not tenderness so much at first, more like visible swelling that would come and go), and extreme hunger (my appetite was insatiable! This went away as the first trimester got underway).


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

First pregnancy, so I have to agree with the I-peed-on-a-stick-and-then-I-knew comment! In retrospect, I had a LOT of cramping starting around 8 DPO, but I thought for sure it meant AF was coming. My BBT also went high and stayed high, but I have had some false alarms with that before. I chose morning sickness, too, but that didn't hit until 4 weeks 6 days. But then it hit with a VENGEANCE. I didn't think you were supposed to get sick until at least 6 weeks, but definitely not the case for me. I'm 15 weeks today and still dealing with the last vestiges of morning sickness.

But like a lot of ladies have said before on a lot of other threads... there is not a single symptom (besides a +HPT) that guarantees you're pregnant, and you can totally be pregnant without having a single symptom. I've had about every pregnancy symptom in the book so far, but NOT breast tenderness... currently the most popular option on this poll. Other than a couple of minutes here or there, absolutely none. (And believe me, I would trade a LOT of my symptoms for some breast tenderness!) So this poll can give people some fun symptoms to obsess over (or to worry about lacking), but you're still not going to know for sure until you can test.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

With my 1st pregnancy it was like AF was coming. I had cramps and breast tenderness. So I didn't really think anything of it...until I was about a week past due. Then with my 2nd pregnancy I didn't have any breast tenderness or cramps, only nausea. So again, I really didn't think anything of it.


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

My only reliable symptom of pregnancy is also not listed - extreme thirst. For both my pregnancies, that was the only thing that differed from the months I got AF. The first pregnancy, I knew I was pregnant around 7 DPO b/c I could not drink enough water. I was always thirsty. This time, I was not convinced I was pregnant since I didn't have any symptoms out of the ordinary. but, a few days after my positive test, the thirst struck with a vengeance.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

A symptom I get that is not listed and is prob my earliest is a strange metallic taste in my mouth. I have gotten that with all my pregnancies and never get it any other time. Also I sneeze a lot and usually double or triple sneezes.


----------



## kbrisson (Jul 22, 2011)

I was out of breath with my first. I was pretty sure that I was pregnant right after conception because I get a crampy feeling when I ovulate and between that day and when I could first do a test I found that I would get out of breath really easy. Just going up the stairs or changing the sheets on the bed seemed like quite the chore as far as my breathing was concerned. I looked it up and discovered that it's not uncommon for women to feel this way due to hormone changes in early pregnancy. Aside from being pretty sure I was pregnant because of knowing that I ovulated the morning after having sex, this was my first actual sign that something was going on.


----------



## LolzyChick (Nov 1, 2011)

Before and during missing my period, there was a good two weeks that I was sick (not morning sickness, I had been kissing a sickie), which is unusual for me, because usually the longest I'm sick is a couple days. And my immune system being that shot just wasn't normal. =X

And I'm sorry I can't give more advice than that, this is my first time being pregnant!! ^^;


----------



## paulycat (Apr 4, 2011)

I knew I was pregnant with my DD when I could not stand the smell of things. My sense of scent was so heightened I couldn't even go into the grocery store!! Around 8 weeks the nausea hit and I was also diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum


----------



## KirstenO (Apr 22, 2011)

About 8ish days after conception I had 4 days where my stomach didn't work...at all. I was concerned I was going to explode. I was Christmas time. When my stomach started working again it did not explode as I was expecting, it proceeded as if nothing had ever happened. It was another week and a half before I even suspected I was pregnant & had a missed period.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I didn't have breast tenderness, but I did notice that the veins in my breasts were more prominent. That's what convinced me to take a test,

None of these symptoms except implantation bleeding really kicked in until about a week after my period was due.

My personal weird pregnancy symptom is diarrhea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbrisson*
> 
> I was out of breath with my first.


This was true of me with my second. I was doing aikido at the time, and just didn't have the stamina that I'd had before.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> The biggest one for me isn't even on here - cramps. I had tons of cramps for the first few days of implantation. It was the ONLY sign I was pregnant, but it was a big one and I knew without a doubt I was pregnant because of them without ever taking a test.


Good point, thanks. I can't change the poll now, but your post will help others.


----------



## tittipeitto (Jan 23, 2011)

Omg, now I'm convinced I'm pregnant! This is my second time within a week that I have terrible nausea and heartburn. But it's been with diarrhea, so I have figured it's the flu. Now some of you said that diarrhea was a symptom for you.. I remember having breast tenderness with my first two, but could also be that since I still breastfeed my big baby... It's not affecting me the same way... I never pay attention to when my periods are supposed to arrive, but it's been a while I had ovulation cramps... Those too happened twice...


----------



## CheriK (Mar 18, 2003)

With all 3 pregnancies (twins, miscarriage at 5 weeks, singleton), I had significant breast tenderness at about 1 week post-ovulation. My first pregnancy, I was certain I was pregant even though I hadn't missed a period; with the other two, I recognized the signs immediately. With my 3rd pregnancy, my recently weaned 6-year old son noticed that my aerolas were darker and larger even before I noticed the breast tenderness. And I was nauseous/vomiting and enhanced smell within a few days of the breast tenderness (hyperemesis w/ both term pregnancies). The pregnancy test was always just a confirmation.


----------



## mleawicks (Feb 4, 2012)

I was sooo hungry as well. till I hit about 3 1/2 months. now all good there. but almost 6 months I hear it may return. and so tired all wanted to do was sleep. plus a marked over half the list. and here I thought I was per- menapase. yah i get the baby I always wanted!!!!!!


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

Crazy to say the two most obvious early signs for me are eating like crazy and lots of stinky gas. Of course the chart and the rise in temps is a give away, but even before I miss my period both times I've been pregnant, I've ate up a storm and wondered if I needed to go on a diet, and then the gas. Afterwards tiredness and ill-likeness set in fast too.


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

lol. maybe i was the only one but I couldn't stand my toothpaste. It was horrible. I literally puked every time I brushed my teeth. After awhile, I brushed with just an off-brand all natural toothpaste with an orange flavor. it was somewhat better but the aversion to toothpaste was a sign that something was up. DBF told me I was pregnant when I told him my toothpaste symptom. I tested a week later and lo and behold, a BFP!







DBF told me that a friend of his couldn't take the taste of toothpaste either and she was tested positive a couple days later.... weird. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

My very first symptoms were feeling implantation (I'm pretty darn sure of this -- TWANG!), sensitivity to overheating, veiny bbs, and a change in bowel movements. None of these were clear signs until hindsight, though. The first CLEAR sign (except for the positive blood test at 14dpo) was solid nausea starting at 6w1d.


----------



## CamoShades (Aug 5, 2009)

I just got a BFP today, and my symptoms were the "I need to eat NOW or I am going to go crazy" feeling (this was my first symptom with my other two, also), exhaustion, and major bloating. I have a bit of nausea, but nothing too extreme.


----------



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

The poll should include yeast infection!

no idea it was a sign of early pregnancy, found out at 3 weeks and 5 days


----------



## femmeknitzi (Dec 21, 2010)

My biggest clue isn't on here either: emotions. A week before I tested, I was EXTREMELY irritable and prone to crying for no apparent reason and this was much stronger than it is when I get a little boo-hoo-ey around my period.

Another big clue for me that's not on here is smell sensitivity. It wasn't an aversion necessarily, but smells were suddenly intense. This was all before the day of my period. The fatigue, constipation and nausea all came in the week after I tested to find out I was pregnant.


----------



## Rhriannonaiden (Feb 23, 2012)

My first symptom was breast tenderness. I didn't think anything of it, because my boobs always hurt before I start my period.

I just so happened to have to get my wisdom teeth removed during the brief time of my not knowing. I told the doctors that I had not started my period yet so I didn't know for sure if I was pregnant. They went ahead and doped me up anyway and removed my teeth. So when I started to vomit after eating simple things like yogurt I blamed it on the Loritab the dentist had prescribed me. Then when I could only eat fruit randomly I went purchased a test (I wouldnt say I craved fruit, everything else just seemed to disgusting to eat.) Now when I think about it, I cringe at all the drugs I put into my new babys body due to my teeth removal!


----------



## Rhriannonaiden (Feb 23, 2012)

My first symptom was breast tenderness. I didn't think anything of it, because my boobs always hurt before I start my period.

I just so happened to have to get my wisdom teeth removed during the brief time of my not knowing. I told the doctors that I had not started my period yet so I didn't know for sure if I was pregnant. They went ahead and doped me up anyway and removed my teeth. So when I started to vomit after eating simple things like yogurt I blamed it on the Loritab the dentist had prescribed me. Then when I could only eat fruit randomly I went purchased a test (I wouldnt say I craved fruit, everything else just seemed to disgusting to eat.) Now when I think about it, I cringe at all the drugs I put into my new babys body due to my teeth removal!


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

Breast tenderness started before I missed a period. It was only different from normal premenstrual breast changes in one way: Random stabbing nipple pains! I'd just be walking along minding my own business when suddenly, ARG! That had never happened to me before in my life.


----------



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

There should be an intuition or emotional sense choice. I always had a "feeling" I was pregnant that was the biggest indication.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

Each time I've been pregant my first sign was knowing I was pregant too, always within a day or so of conceiving. I then spent the next 2 weeks convincing myself I was wrong. lol. We spent 13 months ttc for our first and 5 months ttc for this one so I've had lots of non pregnant ttc cycles and the only ones I ever had that feeling were the 3 where I actually was pregnant.

With my DD my first symptom was a weird metallic taste in my mouth. With my early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy I actually started feeling nauseous super early, and with this one I had round ligament pain at about 9 dpo and shortness of breath while doing cardio at about the same time, so for me the physical signs were different every time.


----------



## 1SavvyMom (Feb 25, 2012)

It is hard for me to tell when I am pregnant. I have had two pregnancies and with each one I would have a full menstral cycle.By the next month I would have to completely miss that period and the test would come out positive. I think it is due to low hormone levels? Not sure, just grateful that I don't get that much morning sickness. I am just bumbed out because my due date is always off by 4 to 6 weeks. I try to explain this to the doctor and they always say we go by the last menstral period. I am thinking that I may say that I have "spotted" to see if anything will be different this time around. LOL It is just frustrating because they say Oh no, this baby is going to be huge and want to do extra ultrasounds when in fact I am ahead by 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cramping and extreme hunger were my only signs for a couple of weeks but they aren't on the poll.


----------



## JenRave (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

I became suspicious about a week before AF was due when I noticed my aerolae were darker and larger. Two weeks later a pee test confirmed it.

And being extremely sensitive emotionally, but maybe that was just caused by reading "The Time Traveler's Wife" around the same time..


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

The big one for me is definitely the breast tenderness. It comes early and it is very obvious. I remember the last time, standing in the living room going "Oh ouch, why am I so sore up here?" and then *lightbulb moment*. I bought a pregnancy test the next day - one of the early predictor ones - and discovered that I was 5 weeks pregnant (so technically three weeks? That's how it works, right?) I hadn't even missed a period yet. I just knew.

Other signs that come quick and fast are 1) the exhaustion - I completely zonk out every day in the early afternoon; 2) the cramping - different than period pain, more along the lower sides; 3) emotions - sappy commercials suddenly make me cry.

I am currently nursing so the sore breast symptom won't happen, but I've been having the other three "obvious" signs for the past week or so, and am getting kind of nervous about it. Maybe it's time to pick up a test?


----------



## nkgreen (Feb 27, 2012)

The first sign for me was that I began to get extremely tired all the time. I mean I was exhausted. Breast tenderness was the second sign. Then nausea. My family was roasting beef over an open grill which would usually smell delicious to me but all it made me want to do was barf. This was all before my missed period also.


----------



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

I knew I was pregnant the second I ovulated, even before the egg had implanted because I kept getting bloody noses, which had never really happened to me before. I googled it and found it was an early sign of pregnancy. Somehow I just KNEW from that, because it was just not something that ever would happen normally. Then as soon as the egg implanted I really, really knew, I had every pregnancy symptom in the book. I was so sick to my stomach but SOOO hungry. I ate SO MUCH food. I had a 30 minute lunch break at work and I spent the entire 30 minutes eating as fast as I could to get as much food in me as I could before my lunch break was over. My body felt completely, 100% different.


----------



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

I hated toothpase too! I laughed when I read this because I actually wrote a letter to Tom's of Maine complaining to them about how they had changed their toothpaste flavors and the were all gross. I was so annoyed with them! I would only brush with water and baking soda, that was a little better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C is for Cookie*
> 
> lol. maybe i was the only one but I couldn't stand my toothpaste. It was horrible. I literally puked every time I brushed my teeth. After awhile, I brushed with just an off-brand all natural toothpaste with an orange flavor. it was somewhat better but the aversion to toothpaste was a sign that something was up. DBF told me I was pregnant when I told him my toothpaste symptom. I tested a week later and lo and behold, a BFP!
> 
> ...


----------



## afr2010 (Mar 2, 2012)

It was a few days before my missed period and my nipples started leaking clear fluid. This is my second pregnancy and I had been done breastfeeding for about 6 months, so I knew it wasn't related to that. I took a pregnancy test right away, and boom, pregnant! I would have had no idea if it wasn't for my nipples. My breasts didn't even seem tender.


----------



## chrisa (Oct 9, 2011)

I wish cramping were on the list, as that was the only constant, reliable sign with all my pregnancies.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Other than mild fatigue I didn't have any of this until much later on (but I work outside so it didn't necessarily clue me in) and by then I already knew I was pregnant bc I took a test! BUT about a week before I did the test and missed my period, my husband walked by the bathroom and told me my pee stunk, and I noticed it too, it was really strong, nothing like I've ever smelled before, but wasn't dark like I was dehydrated. Maintained the smell through my whole pregnancy, immediately went away after delivery!


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

My "symptom" which was not on the list was an extremely noticable change in nipple color. I got out of the shower one day, looked in the mirror, and was sure something had to be up to explain the drastic change that took place literally over night!


----------



## wissa19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Symptoms showed in this order - extra oily skin, increased hair growth, stuffy/dry nose, sore breasts, lots of burping...


----------



## Hijynx (Mar 6, 2012)

I noticed being more sensitive to smells over the weekend (specifically, cigarette smoke - my husband would go outside or walk behind me but it suddenly smelled stronger, to the point I asked if it was a different brand).

The stranger symptom was a week or so ago, there was a spot on my hip where the skin was really sensitive - there was no rash or anything, and the bone joint underneath hurt if I put gentle pressure on it. Over the next few days, the skin feeling spread across my hips and waist. I couldn't wear certain underwear or pants because it felt like sandpaper on my skin! It passed, but I'm convinced that was a side effect because I've never felt anything like that before.

Between the odd skin thing, and not getting cramps, I just was more and more sure over the weekend that I was pregnant (period due sunday, but I had been under a lot of stress at work). Test last night confirmed it


----------



## greenmamato2 (Jun 15, 2008)

With most of my pregnancies, heartburn is a big side effect. I also have had a feeling of "I just know" with all except my third pregnancy (which I just refused to believe was real since we'd been trying so long without success). A heightened sense of smell was always right up there in the first signs and symptoms, and then was followed quickly by breast tenderness. In most of my pregnancies I have gotten waves of nausea and lots of food aversions. In one pregnancy I had hyperemesis gravidarium, but that was just one.


----------

